# Ideen? - Polka Trash Tatoo



## Martel (31. August 2014)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

Ich möchte mir IDDQD auf den Unterarm (Außenseite) tätowieren lassen.

Stil: Polka Trash

- das Problem: mir fehlt die "Idee".

Vielleicht hat ein Zeichner von euch 5 Minuten Zeit zum Skizzieren. Ich erwarte auf keinen Fall eine Detaillierte Vorlage.

Nur eine Skizze - so die Schrift, das und das Bild dazu oder oder oder... 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand die zündende Idee.

Sollte das fruchten kommt eure Signatur mit auf dem Arm. Deal ?


----------



## Patiekrice (31. August 2014)

Tut mir Leid wenn ich dumm frage, aber wieso gehst du damit nicht zu der Person, die es dir auch tattowieren wird?


----------



## Martel (1. September 2014)

Das ist keine Dumme Frage.

Ich habe noch keinen gefunden der sich das zu traut. Der Stil ist wohl nicht weit verbreitet in NRW ( Auch hier gilt - gerne Tipps geben! ).


Ich war jetzt bei 5 Leuten und habe Achselzucken geerntet. Wobei ich das gut finde, wenn die Leute das so ehrlich sagen.

Leider fehlt mir aber auch gerade so die zündende Idee, deshalb habe ich gehofft das hier Leute sind die Anregungen haben.

Ich möchte noch einmal betonen - es geht nicht um Vorlagen. Skizzen, Ideen, ingame Bilder die man einbauen könnte.


----------

